# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Προκήρυξη Εγκατάστασης Ασύρματου Δικτύου Στον Δήμο Αυλίδας

## liousis

Τυχαία στο internet βρήκα αυτό:




> *...ΑΡΘΡΟ 2. Στόχος του Έργου*
> 
> Βασικός στόχος του έργου είναι η διασύνδεση των κτηρίων δημοσίου ενδιαφέροντος, σε επίπεδο Δήμου με τον πλησιέστερο κόμβο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ, ο οποίος είναι εγκατεστημένος στο κεντρικό Δημαρχιακό Κτήριο, με σκοπό την επέκταση και επιχειρησιακή λειτουργία των βασικών δικτυακών υπηρεσιών και των υπηρε-σιών προστιθέμενης αξίας του Δημοσίου Δικτύου Δεδομένων «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» στους χρήστες των παραπάνω κτηρίων. Ο στόχος θα επιτευχθεί με τον σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση ενός επεκτάσιμου σε επίπεδο Δήμου ή ΤΕΔΚ ευρυζωνικού δικτύου πρόσβασης, στο φυσικό επίπεδο (1) (ΟSI Layer 1), με χρήση κυρίως ασυρ-ματικών ζεύξεων, καθώς και πιθανών χάλκινων καλωδίων και οπτικών ινών, ουδέτερου ως πρός τις τε-χνολογίες μετάδοσης, τη διαχείριση και τον ανταγωνισμό. Επίσης στο έργο περιλαμβάνεται η διασύνδεση σε επίπεδο 2 και 3 των παραπάνω κτηρίων και των χρηστών με την εγκατάσταση, θέση σε λειτουργία των απαραίτητων ενεργών συσκευών. Η υλοποίηση του εν λόγω έργου απαντά σε βασικές προκλήσεις της Συνόδου Κορυφής της Λισσαβόνας και αποτελεί την απαραίτητη βάση για την ανάπτυξη υπηρεσιών και τεχνολογιών της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας σύμφωνα με τις υποχρεώσεις που έχει αναλάβει η Ελ-λάδα στα πλαίσια του Σχεδίου Δράσης για την Ηλεκτρονική Ευρώπη (eEurope2005) που εγκρίθηκε στη Σύνοδο της Σεβίλλης το 2002. 
> 
> *ΑΡΘΡΟ 3. Αντικείμενο του διαγωνισμού*
> 
> Ο Δήμος Αυλίδος, Νομού Ευβοίαςενεργώντας ως Αναθέτουσα Αρχή σύμφωνα με την από <ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ> απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου προκηρύσσει <ανοικτό διεθνή> διαγωνισμό για την προμήθεια και εγκατάσταση Ευρυζωνικού Δικτύου Πρόσβασης στη γωγραφική περιοχή που καλύπτει ο Δήμος Αυλίδος, Νομού Ευβοίας.
> Το προκηρυσσόμενο τοπικά έργο είναι ενταγμένο στην ευρύτερη δράση «Ανάπτυξη Συμπληρωματικών Ευ-ρυζωνικών Υποδομών σε λιγότερο ανεπτυγμένες περιοχές της Ελληνικής Επικράτειας», στο πλαίσιο της κατηγορίας πράξης 1: «Υπηρεσίες Ευρείας Ζώνης σε Φορείς της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και Εκπαί-δευσης» του Μέτρου 4.3: «Προηγμένες Τηλεματικές Υπηρεσίες για τον Πολίτη και τις Επιχειρήσεις» του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας του Γ΄ΚΠΣ. Αντικείμενο της προκήρυ-ξης είναι η προμήθεια, η εγκατάσταση η διασφάλιση ορθής λειτουργίας του δικτύου απαρτιζομένου από ενεργό εξοπλισμό, εξοπλισμό ασυρματικών ζεύξεων και προαιρετικά χάλκινα και οπτικά καλώδια, διατάξεις διαχείρισης και επίβλεψης δικτύου και δικτυακούς κόμβους, όπως αυτά περιγράφονται α-ναλυτικά στα σχετικά Παραρτήματα. Ειδικότερα το αντικείμενο του έργου κατηγοριοποιείται σε 
> 
> ...



Ας ελπίσουμε να υλοποιηθεί το παραπάνω έργο στον Δήμο Αυλίδος.Αναμένουμε να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Η υλοποίηση του εν λόγω έργου απαντά σε βασικές προκλήσεις της Συνόδου Κορυφής της Λισσαβόνας και αποτελεί την απαραίτητη βάση για την ανάπτυξη υπηρεσιών και τεχνολογιών της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας σύμφωνα με τις υποχρεώσεις που έχει αναλάβει η Ελ-λάδα στα πλαίσια του Σχεδίου Δράσης για την Ηλεκτρονική Ευρώπη (eEurope2005) που εγκρίθηκε στη Σύνοδο της Σεβίλλης το 2002.


  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> . Ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου ανέρχεται σε 63.100 €, πλέον του ΦΠΑ, ήτοι, σύνολο, σε 75.089 €.


Ε με τοσο μαιντανο ακομη και κατσικια θα το εστηναν το δικτυακι  ::

----------


## liousis

Και εμένα αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση Μαστρο Σπύρο.Πολύ ψωμί έχει η υπόθεση...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι λογικό.

RB532 = 1000Euro
Sidirourgika SM ergalia= 1200euro
PoE 8 port Spits=700 euro
Grid toKolev= 450Euro
PikTail o Leontas= 50euro
CM69= 150euro
UTP Cat3 To exo pio makri= 2000euro
LRM ta matia 400 x 40 komatia = 4000 euro
O Kakomiris= 20 euro / taratsa

Το να βλέπεις ένα τέτοιο στήσιμο να καταρρέει από το αλάτι, τις καιρικές συνθήκες και από τις κακοτεχνίες μετά από ένα χρόνο. Ανεκτίμητη!

----------


## fengi1

Μη ξεχνας οτι πρεπει να εκπονηθει σχεδιο περιβαλοντολογικων επιπτωσεων , σχεδιο αντισεισμικης προστασιας του ιστου και αντιανεμικης, και και και
Και σε ολα αυτα βαλε και την νομιμη προμηθεια του διαγωνισμου που ειναι ενα 1000 %  :: 
Και παλι χαμηλο ειναι το κοστος. Του ευρυζωνικου δικτυου της πλατειας Συνταγματος δε το φτανει με τιποτα.  ::

----------


## papashark

Συνήθως όλες αυτές οι προκυρήξεις είναι για πάνω από 10 σημεία, οπότε άμα κάνεις τον πολλαπλασιασμό, θα δεις ότι 10 532 κάνουν πάνω από 1000...

Η προκύρηξη πάντως νομίζω είναι περσυνή, και αν δεν ξέρετε ακριβώς το έργο, δεν είναι δίκαιο να βγαίνετε και να κοροϊδεύτε.

Αν τα σημεία είναι 20, μόνο και μόνο οι εργασίες στα κτύρια θα είναι εύκολα καμιά 10.000€, αν το "η διασύνδεση σε επίπεδο 2 και 3 των παραπάνω κτηρίων και των χρηστών με την εγκατάσταση" μεταφράζετε και σε εσωτερική δομημένη καλωδίωση, τότε μιλάμε για εργατικά άντε γεια..... 

Ασε που εκεί με το ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ μπορεί να θέλουν κανα cisco router που θα κάνει μόνος του όσο όλα τα MT που θα μπουν  ::   ::  

Ας βρει κάποιος την προκύρηξη, για να δούμε κατά πόσο είναι παλαβά τα λεφτά που λέει.

Σε ανάλογη περίπτωση πάντως (δημιουργεία hot spot σε 9 σημεία με 22 APs, και διασύνδεση του μέσω υπάρχοντος δικτύου οπτικών ινών) που είχε κάνει ο ΟΛΠ πριν από 2 χρόνια, ο προυπολογισμός ήταν 95.000€, και το κόστος που είχα υπολογίσει ήταν κάπου στα 75.000€ (με τιμές υπερχονδρικής). Τον διαγωνισμό τον πήρε κάποιος που χτύπησε το έργο με κάτω από 70.000€ !!! (βρώμαγε λίγο η υπόθεση). 

Θα μου πείτε πως 22 ΑΡς μπορεί να φτάσουν 75.000.€ κόστος ?

Πολύ απλά, ζητώντας ομοιογένεια του εξοπλισμού (όλα τα πράγματα της ίδια εταιρείας), από τα switch μέχρι την τελευταία βίδα (κοινώς ξεχναμε τα ΜΤ), και απαίτηση για συγκεκριμένο Module που θα έμπαινε σε κάθε cisco router που τελείωνε ο οπτικός δακτύλιος (οπότε ξαφνικά όλος ο εξοπλισμός γινόταν cisco). 

Θα μου πείτε και πάλι 9-10 switch + τα οπτικά + 22 ΑΡς δεν κάνουν 75.000€, αν βάλεις όμως στα απαιτούμενα και redundant power supplies που έχουν χονδρική 1.500€ το κομάτι, και αναγκαστείς να πας μια κατηγορία παραπάνω στα switch και να φύγεις από τα POE catalyst των χιλίων κάτι ευρώ και πας στην επόμενη κατηγοριά που είναι τα 2 χιλιάδες και κάτι χοντρά, θα βρεθείς στην δυσάρεστη θέση να θες για τα switch και τα οπτικά, κάπου στα 50.000 από τα 75.000 ! Βάλε και λίγο πάνω από 10.000 για τα ΑΡς, βάλε και κάτι της Cisco που θα κάνει το ΑΑΑ, πέρασες τα 70.000 και αφήνεις κάτι ψηλά για την εγκατάσταση....

Και η φοβερή απαίτηση του διαγωνισμού ? Ότι με τα 22 ΑΡς έπρεπε να καλύπτετε ΟΛΟ το επιβατικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά !

Με λίγα λόγια η προκύρηξη δεν ήταν για τα hot spots, για τα switch ήταν  ::  

Το τραγικό είναι ότι βάζοντας ΜΤ και τροφοδοτόντας τα ασύρματα, στα ιδια λεφτά μπορούσες να είχες πάνω από 50 σημεία πρόσβασης !  ::

----------


## liousis

Επειδή τα αρχεία ήταν πολύ μεγάλα για να τα επισυνάψω τα ανέβασα στον ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn/Upload/Avlida/ όπου όλοι μπορείτε να τα δείτε αναλυτικά.Ρίξτε μια ματιά και βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματά σας.Όποιος μπορεί να τα επισυνάψει ας το κάνει...  ::  

Υ.Γ: Μαστρο Σπύρο ελπίζω να μην έκανα λάθος που τα έβαλα στον ftp σου  ::

----------


## papashark

Παρακαλώ πολύ αγνοήστε το προηγούμνο μήνυμα μου.

Βρίστε τους ελεύθερα.....  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ασε το καταλαβαμε  :Stick Out Tongue:  με τα λιγα που ειδαμε στην προκυρηξη 
9 AP. ωρεεε γλεντια

----------


## papashark

> Ασε το καταλαβαμε  με τα λιγα που ειδαμε στην προκυρηξη 
> 9 AP. ωρεεε γλεντια


9 τερματικοί κόμβοι, + 3 ΒΒ + κεντρικό σημείο.

Σχεδίαση τα μισά στους 2.4....

Για τα μπάζα.....

Και ακριβά μπάζα....

----------


## bedazzled

> . Ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου ανέρχεται σε 63.100 €, πλέον του ΦΠΑ, ήτοι, σύνολο, σε 75.089 €.
> 
> 
> Ε με τοσο μαιντανο ακομη και κατσικια θα το εστηναν το δικτυακι


Μαρούλι ωρέ, τι μαϊντανός  ::  

Άιντε, καλοφάγωτα!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Παρακαλώ πολύ αγνοήστε το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου.
> 
> Βρίστε τους ελεύθερα.....


No worries... Τα νούμερα που έδωσα ανταποκρίνονται στην πικρή πραγματικότητα με σατυρικό τρόπο. Και πάλι μάλλον είναι και οι μίζες μέσα...  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Αρμόδιο για τις χρηματοδοτήσεις είναι το Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία γίνεται εκεί.
Μετά την καταγγελία, το θέμα θα ερευνηθεί από εκπρόσωπους στην Ελλάδα και αν διαπιστωθεί παρανομία θα υπάρξουν οι ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις και η διεκδίκηση από την ΕΕ της επιστροφής της χρηματοδότησης.
Έτσι λειτουργεί η ΕΕ.
Περιστατικά χρηματισμού, μίζες, πλαστογραφιών, παραποίησης εγγράφων, παραβιάσεις του Εργατικού Δικαίου κ.λ.π παρουσιάζονται σε χώρες του αναπτυσσόμενου κόσμου κυρίως σε αυτές τις χώρες που δεν γίνονται σεβαστά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.
Για όλες αυτές τις παραβιάσεις η χώρα αυτή δεν χρηματοδοτήται από την ΕΕ ή αν έχει ξεκινήσει μία χρηματοδότηση διακόπτεται.

----------


## papashark

> Αρμόδιο για τις χρηματοδοτήσεις είναι το Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία γίνεται εκεί.
> Μετά την καταγγελία, το θέμα θα ερευνηθεί από εκπρόσωπους στην Ελλάδα και αν διαπιστωθεί παρανομία θα υπάρξουν οι ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις και η διεκδίκηση από την ΕΕ της επιστροφής της χρηματοδότησης.
> Έτσι λειτουργεί η ΕΕ.


Μπορείς να κάνεις και τις καταγγελείες σου σε τοπικό επίπεδο, και μετέπεια σε εθνικό, δεν είναι ανάγκη να πας κατευεθείαν στην κορυφή της ιεραρχίας.

Αν και εδώ δεν φαίνετε κάποια παρανομία, καθότι δυστηχώς η βλακεία δεν είναι παράνομη....




> Περιστατικά χρηματισμού, μίζες, πλαστογραφιών, παραποίησης εγγράφων, παραβιάσεις του Εργατικού Δικαίου κ.λ.π παρουσιάζονται σε χώρες του αναπτυσσόμενου κόσμου κυρίως σε αυτές τις χώρες που δεν γίνονται σεβαστά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.
> Για όλες αυτές τις παραβιάσεις η χώρα αυτή δεν χρηματοδοτήται από την ΕΕ ή αν έχει ξεκινήσει μία χρηματοδότηση διακόπτεται.


Δηλαδή η Ελλάδα είναι μια χώρα που δεν είναι σεβαστά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα ? Ούτε η CIA στις κατευθηνόμενες εκθέσεις τις δεν τα λέει αυτά...

Δηλαδή σχεδόν όλη η Ευρώπη που η SIEMENS έκανε τον δικό της "διαμερισμό του πλούτου" σε πολιτικούς και στελέχη επιχειρήσεων, δεν σέβονται τα ανρθώπινα δικαιώματα ?

----------


## ON AIR

Η SIEMENS είναι μια πολύ μεγάλη εταιρεία εδώ και πολλά χρόνια που έχει προσφέρει στον Κρατικό Προϋπολογισμό της Γερμανίας εκεί που το βασικό μεροκάματο είναι 1300 ευρώ.
Η Χώρα αυτή εκτός των ευθυνών που της καταλογίζοντε λόγω του άδικου 2ου παγκοσμίου πολέμου που θύμα αυτού του πολέμου είναι και η οικογένειά μου έχει αναπτυχθεί πολύ σε σύγκριση με άλλες χώρες, όμως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι επέβαλε τον ιμπεριαλισμό σε άλλες χώρες όταν η πρώτη χώρα που επέβαλε τον ιμπεριαλισμό είναι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, όμως υπάρχει ιμπεριαλισμός αλλά πολύ μικρότερος.
Σέβεται όμως τον πολίτη της τον υπολογίζει δίνοντάς του σαν χαμηλότερο μισθό 1300 ευρώ τον μήνα και αυτό δεν το έκανε μόνη της, το κατάφερε με τις επιχειρήσεις της, δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις Χώρες του Τρίτου ίσως και Τέταρτου κόσμου, δεν αναγκάσθηκε να νομιμοποιήσει το μαύρο χρήμα για να ενισχύσει την οικονομία της όπως κάνουν άλλες Χώρες του Τρίτου και Τέταρτου Κόσμου, πιέζονται όμως οι επιχειρήσεις της από άλλες χώρες του Τρίτου και Τέταρτου Κόσμου να δώσουν προμήθειες.
Στην Ελλάδα πια επιχείρηση που έχει δώσει προμήθειες έχει συνεισφέρει στον Κρατικό Προϋπολογισμό ? Πια είναι η οικονομία της Ελλάδας όταν δίνει βασικό μισθό 600 ευρώ τον μήνα ? Ισχύουν τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα ? σέβεται τον Πολίτη της ? νομιμοποιείται το μαύρο χρήμα στην Ελλάδα για να ενισχυθεί η οικονομία της ? Σέβεται η Ελλάδα (Ελληνικό Δημόσιο και Ιδιωτικές Επιχειρήσεις τα δικαιώματα των Εργαζομένων ?)
Έχει η Ελλάδα μηχανισμό Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας κ.λ.π για να ελέγξει τις Υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου και τις Δημόσιες Επιχειρήσεις ? πως συμπεριφέρονται στους Εργαζόμενους σε αυτές ? που αναγκάζονται να προσφεύγουν (χιλιάδες προσφυγές) στα Διοικητικά και Πολιτικά Δικαστήρια οι Εργαζόμενοι και να πληρώνουν αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ από το υστέρημά τους ? 
Η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ η Ελλάδα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις Χώρες όχι του Τρίτου, του Τέταρτου κόσμου γι΄ αυτό τα κάνει όλα αυτά.

----------


## bedazzled

> Πια είναι η οικονομία της Ελλάδας όταν δίνει βασικό μισθό 600 ευρώ τον μήνα ?


Και πώς να δώσει υπερδιπλάσιο βασικό μισθό όταν δεν παράγει; Έχεις ιδέα τι άλμα θα κάνει το έλλειμμα;




> Ισχύουν τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα ?


Χαλάρωσε, για Ελλάδα μιλάμε, όχι για Τουρκία...




> η Ελλάδα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις Χώρες όχι του Τρίτου, του Τέταρτου κόσμου γι΄ αυτό τα κάνει όλα αυτά.


Σε αυτό το σκέλος δεν θα διαφωνήσω (εν μέρει), έχουμε από τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά μίζας μαζί με κάτι αφρικανικές χώρες...

ΥΓ: Άντε, πάλι θα μας χρεώσει επίναυλο καυσίμου η OT Airlines ...  ::

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> Πια είναι η οικονομία της Ελλάδας όταν δίνει βασικό μισθό 600 ευρώ τον μήνα ?
> 
> 
> Και πώς να δώσει υπερδιπλάσιο βασικό μισθό όταν δεν παράγει; Έχεις ιδέα τι άλμα θα κάνει το έλλειμμα;


Με τον βασικό μισθό 600 ευρώ θα έπρεπε Ευρωπαϊκές και Αμερικανικές εταιρείες να επενδύσουν στην Ελλάδα λόγω του μειωμένου κόστους εργατικών, αλλά και αυτό δεν έχει γίνει, τι να φταίει άραγε ?
Προσφέρονται οι Αμερικάνικες Εταιρείες να επενδύσουν μετά κάποιοι άλλοι θέλουν τις Γερμανικές, βγαίνουν άλλοι και λένε δεν θέλουμε τις Γερμανικές άλλοι λένε θέλουμε Ελληνικές και ούτω καθ’ εξής.

----------


## bedazzled

[quote=ON AIR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":dgar77ky
> 
> Πια είναι η οικονομία της Ελλάδας όταν δίνει βασικό μισθό 600 ευρώ τον μήνα ?
> 
> 
> Και πώς να δώσει υπερδιπλάσιο βασικό μισθό όταν δεν παράγει; Έχεις ιδέα τι άλμα θα κάνει το έλλειμμα;


Με τον βασικό μισθό 600 ευρώ θα έπρεπε Ευρωπαϊκές και Αμερικανικές εταιρείες να επενδύσουν στην Ελλάδα λόγω του μειωμένου κόστους εργατικών, αλλά και αυτό δεν έχει γίνει, τι να φταίει άραγε ?[/quote:dgar77ky]
Το ότι...
...υπάρχουν και φθηνότερες πορτοκαλιές εν τέλει; (το κεφάλαιο πάει παντού ως γνωστόν)
...το φορολογικό μας σύστημα μόνο ελκυστικό δεν είναι; (βλ. Ιρλανδία)

*edit:*



> Προσφέρονται οι Αμερικάνικες Εταιρείες να επενδύσουν μετά κάποιοι άλλοι θέλουν τις Γερμανικές, βγαίνουν άλλοι και λένε δεν θέλουμε τις Γερμανικές άλλοι λένε θέλουμε Ελληνικές και ούτω καθ’ εξής.


Εδώ φταίει το μετα-κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα. Και πολλοί σκέφτονται με την λογική «καλύτερα να είναι ελληνική μια εταιρία και ας μπαινοβγαίνουν με πελατειακές σχέσεις τεμπέληδες και κομματόσκυλα/εργατοπατερούληδες δικοί μας, πάρα να έρθουν οι Γερμαναράδες κι ας δουλεύουν όλα (α λα γερμανικό) ρολόι»  ::   ::  
Όσοι σκέφτονται έτσι ή/και έχουν κόμπλεξ με τους Γερμανούς, έχω να τους πω «περαστικά τους»...  ::

----------


## ON AIR

[quote=bedazzled]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":de2r6yo9
> 
> ...


Το ότι...
...υπάρχουν και φθηνότερες πορτοκαλιές εν τέλει; (το κεφάλαιο πάει παντού ως γνωστόν)
...το φορολογικό μας σύστημα μόνο ελκυστικό δεν είναι; (βλ. Ιρλανδία)[/quote:de2r6yo9]
Κοίτα πριν από πολύ καιρό σε ρεπορτάζ στην τηλεόραση είδα που έλεγαν πως η Ελλάδα θα γίνει ΤΕΧΑS, θα εξορύξουν λέει το πετρέλαιο από το Αιγαίο και ότι η Ελλάδα θα γίνει μία από τις πλουσιότερες Χώρες του Κόσμου.
Ε από τότε πέρασαν 2-3 χρόνια και δεν είδα να γίνει τίποτα.
Εν τω μεταξύ όμως μία Αμερικανική Εταιρεία (με τις ευλογίες των Η.Π.Α) με σύμπραξη με το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο είχε προσφερθεί να κάνει την δουλειά, στη συνέχεια όμως γινόντουσαν άλλες δουλειές με Γερμανικές Εταιρείες άλλου είδους και από ότι καταλαβαίνω κάτι <<Γερμανικών συμφερόντων μέσω Ελλάδας>> δεν ξέρω ίσως και η Τουρκία, μεσολάβησε και δεν έχει προχωρήσει η δουλειά με την Αμερικάνικη Εταιρεία, το θέμα ξεχάστηκε.
Το να είχε μεσολαβήσει Ελληνική Εταιρεία είναι φύση αδύνατον.

----------


## bedazzled

> Κοίτα πριν από πολύ καιρό σε ρεπορτάζ στην τηλεόραση είδα που έλεγαν πως η Ελλάδα θα γίνει ΤΕΧΑS, θα εξορύξουν λέει το πετρέλαιο από το Αιγαίο και ότι η Ελλάδα θα γίνει μία από τις πλουσιότερες Χώρες του Κόσμου.
> Ε από τότε πέρασαν 2-3 χρόνια και δεν είδα να γίνει τίποτα.
> Εν τω μεταξύ όμως μία Αμερικανική Εταιρεία (με τις ευλογίες των Η.Π.Α) με σύμπραξη με το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο είχε προσφερθεί να κάνει την δουλειά, στη συνέχεια όμως γινόντουσαν άλλες δουλειές με Γερμανικές Εταιρείες άλλου είδους και από ότι καταλαβαίνω κάτι <<Γερμανικών συμφερόντων μέσω Ελλάδας>> μεσολάβησε και δεν έχει προχωρήσει η δουλειά με την Αμερικάνικη Εταιρεία, το θέμα ξεχάστηκε.
> Το να είχε μεσολαβήσει Ελληνική Εταιρεία είναι φύση αδύνατον.


Καλά, τώρα το πας αλλού...
Πού έχει πια τόσο μεγάλα κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου στο Αιγαίο και δεν τα εκμεταλλεύονται τόσο καιρό*; (πλην Πρίνου που δεν έχει καμία τρελλή παραγωγή -σε παγκόσμια σύγκριση- Σαουδική Αραβία δεν πρόκειται να γίνει η Ελλάδα με τίποτα)

* από κοινού Ελλάδα - Τουρκία, win-win situation το λένε στην πιάτσα..

ΥΓ: δες το edit στο προηγούμενο post.

----------


## papashark

"ρεπορτάζ στην τηλεόραση"

Κοινώς κάτι που παράγουν άσχετοι άνθρωποι και προορίζετε για ακόμα ποιο άσχετους.

Όταν υπάρχει τέτοια υπερπροσφορά πτυχιούχων στην Ελλάδα, μην περιμένετε σοβαρούς μισθούς. Πλεον πτυχίο σημαίνει το ίδιο με παλαιότερα απολυτήριο λυκείου. Οπως είπε ο bedazled, η παραγωγή μας είναι για τα ούλα, την ναυτιλία την διώξαμε την δεκαετία του '80, ο τουρισμός είναι ίσως το μόνο που καλά κρατεί, αλλά δεν παύουμε να έχουμε τον μεγαλύτερο τομέα διασκέδασεις αναλογικά με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.

Το κράτος δεν μπορεί πλέον να κόβει όποτε θέλει χρήμα όπως έκαναν στην δεκαετία του '80 και θα το πληρώνουμε για πάντα, καθότι κάθε παραγωγή νέου χρήματος, υποτιμούσε το νόμισμα και ανέβαζε τον πληθωρισμό. Ετσι δεν μπορεί το κράτος να αποφασίσει ξαφνικά να κάνει τα 700€ εν μια νυκτή 1300€...

Ποιος θα τα πληρώσει ? Και τι θα γίνει αύριο το πρωί αν πάνε οι κατώτατοι στα 1300€ ? Εχει σκεφτεί κανείς που θα πάει εν μια νυκτί ο πληθωρισμός ? Και καλά το δημόσιο ας πούμε ότι έχει να τα δώσει, οι εταιρείες ? Οι μικρές εταιρίες ?

Γι' αυτό όποιος βγαίνει στο πεζοδρόμιο και απαιτεί μέσω του "αγωνα" 1300€ κατώτατο μισθό, είναι και καραγκίζης, και υποκριτής, και αν δεν το καταλαβαίνει, είναι και βλάκας από πάνω.

Δεν μπορεί να απαιτούμε ξαφνική τέτοια άνοδο των μισθών, χωρίς να αυξηθεί ανάλογα αυτό που προσφέρουμε για τον μισθό μας. 

Για να πάμε στα 1300, πρέπει να αυξηθεί η παραγωγή της χώρας μας, να εξάγουμε περισσότερα, να παράγουμε περισσότερα, είτε υπηρεσίες, είτε προϊόντα, αλλά όχι καφέδες και ποτά στα μπαράκια....

----------


## romias

Συμπέρασμα,οπου βλεπετε μαυρο χρήμα βουυυυυρ.

----------


## ON AIR

> Συμπέρασμα,οπου βλεπετε μαυρο χρήμα βουυυυυρ.


Αυτό έχουμε, το 60% είναι η κάνω λάθος.

----------


## ON AIR

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ότι 2-3 άνθρωποι θα σώσουν την Ελλάδα.
Δεν φτάνει ένας πρωθυπουργός, ένας Υπουργός και ένας Υφυπουργός, χρειάζονται μη Κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις αποτελούμενες από πολλά στελέχη από όλα τα Κοινωνικά στρώματα και να καταθέτουν προτάσεις στην Κυβέρνηση, μετά από προσεκτική μελέτη και ψηφοφορία και η Κυβέρνηση να συνεργάζεται καλόπιστα μαζί τους.

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ότι 2-3 άνθρωποι θα σώσουν την Ελλάδα.
> Δεν φτάνει ένας πρωθυπουργός, ένας Υπουργός και ένας Υφυπουργός, χρειάζονται μη Κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις αποτελούμενες από πολλά στελέχη από όλα τα Κοινωνικά στρώματα και να καταθέτουν προτάσεις στην Κυβέρνηση, μετά από προσεκτική μελέτη και ψηφοφορία και η Κυβέρνηση να συνεργάζεται καλόπιστα μαζί τους.


Oι περισσότερες μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις κάνουν είτε μια τρύπα στο νερό, ή είναι κατευθηνόμενες για άλλους πολιτικούς σκοπούς.

Θέλουμε σοβαρότερους πολιτικούς, σοβαρότερους δημοσιογράφους, σοβαρότερους πολίτες.

Πάρε κοντινό παράδειγμα τα πανεπιστήμεια.

Ολοι παραδέχονται ότι τα έχει πάρει ο μαύρος κατήφορος.

Κανένας δεν καταδέχτηκε (αντιπολιτευόμενος) να προσέλθει σε διάλογο με την κυβέρνηση (και μετά γκρίνιαζαν ότι δεν έγινε διάλογος)

Κανένας δεν δέχετε τα νέα μέτρα (αντιπολιτευτόμενος) αλλά ούτε καταθέτει προτάσεις (πλην του "δώστε μας περισσότερα λεφτά")

Ολοι ξέρουμε ποιο κόμμα βρίσκετε κάτω από τις παράλογες κινητοποιήσεις ακόμα και σε μέτρα που οι ίδιοι τα ζήταγαν χρόνια (απευθείας εκλογή πρυτάνεων από τους φοιτητές).

Ειδικά το τελευταίο δείχνει την έλλειψη σοβαρότητα μας, όταν δεν δέχεσε κανένα μέτρο, ουτε καν αυτά που συμφωνείς μαζί σου, τότε πράγματι είσαι φαινόμενο. Φαινόμενο υποκρισίας και καραγκιοζη...  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Σε απογοήτευσε πολύ η συγκεκριμένη παράταξη φαίνεται.
Αλήθεια όταν τον ακούω να μιλάει με πιάνουν τα νεύρα μου και ειδικά όταν ακούω να λέει συνέχεια την λέξη “ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑ” δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι την εξουσία την έχει ο Λαός και όχι το Κυβερνών Κόμμα.
Τι να πω αν όσο καλός ήταν ο παππούς του αντίθετα τόσο κακός βγήκε ο εγγονός, δείχνει στους άλλους ότι έχει έλλειψη νοημοσύνης και υποτιμά και την νοημοσύνη των άλλων. 
Εγώ όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι καλός άνθρωπος και πέφτει θύμα από τα άτομα που τον περιβάλουν άτομα που θα έπρεπε να διώξει από κοντά του αφού παρασύρετε από την δικιά τους καθεστωτική νοοτροπία που και εγώ ο ίδιος την έχω δει από κοντά (όχι για τον συγκεκριμένο αλλά από αυτούς που είναι υπόλογοι σήμερα) θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα << αν ένας Δημόσιος Υπάλληλος την συγκεκριμένη εποχή είχε θετική νοητική αντίληψη και αντιδρούσε σε κάτι στραβό τότε του ερχόταν μία γερή δυσμενής μετάθεση>>.
Υπήρχε μία τρομοκρατία εις βάρος των εργαζομένων μέσα στις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες, έλεγαν στον υπάλληλο αν δεν κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο θα φροντίσουμε να πάρεις μία κακή μετάθεση μακριά από το σπίτι σου κ.λ.π 
Πως να πάει καλά η Ελλάδα αφού οι Υπάλληλοι του Κράτους δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν ελεύθερα την δουλειά τους ?
Προσωπικά με έχει πειράξει και εμένα αυτή η παράταξη κινήθηκα νομικά και αποδείχθηκε η παρανομία τους, ακόμα έως σήμερα 10 χρόνια μετά την παρανομία που έκαναν βρίσκομαι στα Δικαστήρια για την σχετική αποζημίωση.
Με το συγκεκριμένο όμως άτομο δεν έχω τίποτα οι άλλοι είναι αυτοί που χάλασαν το όνομα της παράταξης, πιστεύω αν τους στείλει όλους σπίτια τους και φτιάξει την παράταξη από την αρχή θα είναι πολύ θετικό για την παράταξή του.

----------


## papashark

> Σε απογοήτευσε πολύ η συγκεκριμένη παράταξη φαίνεται.


Ασε, για άλλη παράταξη μιλάω εγώ  ::  




> Αλήθεια όταν τον ακούω να μιλάει με πιάνουν τα νεύρα μου και ειδικά όταν ακούω να λέει συνέχεια την λέξη “ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑ” δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι την εξουσία την έχει ο Λαός και όχι το Κυβερνών Κόμμα.


Στις κοινοβουλευτικές δημοκρατίες, την εξουσία την έχει η Βουλή (άκα κυβέρνηση).

O Λαός αποφασίζει κάθε 4 χρόνια ποιοι υποψήφιοι βουλευτές και ποιό κομμα έχουν το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα, και την δυνατότητα/θέληση να το εφαρμόσουν τον μέγιστο βαθμό. ( Η' επιλέγουν τους λιγότερο κακούς στον αυριανό τους ρόλο)

Η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση είναι αναγκασμένη να πέρνει αποφάσεις που δεν αρέσουν στον λαό, αλλά είναι μακροπρόθεσμα προς όφελος του.

Σκέψου να αποφάσιζε ο λαός με δημοψίφισμα να πάνε οι κατώτατοι μισθοί από 700€ στα 1300€...

Σκέψου να αποφάσιζε ο λαός για το ασφαλιστικό, σύνταξη στα 40 και όποιος προλάβει πήρε....

Σκέψου να αποφάσιζαν οι φοιτητές για τα πανεπιστήμεια, θα μαθαίναμε για το άδικο του να εξετάζετε ο φοιτητής και θα έπερναν όλοι πτυχίο άνευ εξετάσεων....

Αν θα ήταν να συζητήσουμε κάτι, θα μπορούσε να ήταν ο σαφής διαχωρισμός της εκτελεστικής με την νομοθετική εξουσία . Συνθήματα όμως όπως "ο λαός είναι η εξουσία" θυμίζουν λαοπλάνες παλαιότερες εποχές....

----------


## bedazzled

> Σκέψου να αποφάσιζε ο λαός για το ασφαλιστικό, σύνταξη στα 40 και όποιος προλάβει πήρε....


Ποιά 40;
«Σύνταξη στα 18, στρατό στα 100»  ::   :: 

Ίσως όταν αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν και να στρατεύονται τα robot να έχει έρεισμα αυτό...

----------


## ON AIR

Στην Νομοθετική εξουσία με την εκτελεστική δεν υπάρχει διαφορά, ο ένας νομοθετεί ο άλλος εκτελεί.
Ο διαχωρισμός υπάρχει μετά από την μεταπολίτευση του 1974 με την Δικαιοσύνη, και την αλλαγή του αστυνομικού κράτους σε κράτους νόμου.
Υπάρχει αυτός ο διαχωρισμός για τους γνωστούς λόγους της δήθεν Δημοκρατίας, αλλά περισσότερο είναι για οικονομικούς λόγους.
Αποφασίζει δηλαδή κάτι η η νομοθετική εξουσία που είναι αντίθετο με τα συμφέροντα πολλών και πολλές φορές αντισυνταγματικό και με αυτόν τον τρόπο αναγκάζει αυτούς που βλάπτονται να προσφεύγουν στην Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη σπαταλώντας έτσι πολλά χρήματα εις όφελος των Δικαστών και των βουλευτών φυσικά αφού παίρνουν τον ίδιο μισθό.
Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δηλαδή βλάπτεται ο Πολίτης που περιμένει ένα Kράτος Δικαίου και του σερβίρουν επαναλαμβανόμενα κράτος νόμου.

----------


## papashark

"Δήθεν δημοκρατία", "η Ελλάδα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις Χώρες όχι του Τρίτου, του Τέταρτου κόσμο", πολύ μαυρίλα, πολύ απαισιοδοξία, αλλά και προσβολή προς το ίδιο το κράτος μας.

Αμα δεν σου αρέσει γιατί δεν φεύγεις ?

Μετανάστευσε, πήγαινε σε μια από τις άλλες χώρες που σου αρέσουν τόσο πολύ και τις θεωρείς καλύτερες από την δική μας.




> Αποφασίζει δηλαδή κάτι η η νομοθετική εξουσία που είναι αντίθετο με τα συμφέροντα πολλών και πολλές φορές αντισυνταγματικό και με αυτόν τον τρόπο αναγκάζει αυτούς που βλάπτονται να προσφεύγουν στην Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη σπαταλώντας έτσι πολλά χρήματα εις όφελος των Δικαστών και των βουλευτών φυσικά αφού παίρνουν τον ίδιο μισθό.
> Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δηλαδή βλάπτεται ο Πολίτης που περιμένει ένα Kράτος Δικαίου και του σερβίρουν επαναλαμβανόμενα κράτος νόμου.


Άρτσι μπούρτσι και ο λουλάς....

Οι Δικαστές δεν πληρώνονται από τους ενάγοντες (ούτε και από τους εναγόμενους) αλλά από το ελληνικό κράτος, είτε έχουν δίκες να κάνουν είτε όχι.

Το ίδιο και οι βουλευτές.

Αυτή η συνεπαγωγή που έκανες, μου θύμισε το ανέκδοτο "έχεις ενυδρίο ? Οχι ? Ε, είσαι ******...."

Δεν τα σβήνεις αυτά τα τελευταία που έγραψες ?

----------


## ON AIR

Όταν πας στα Δικαστήρια για κατάθεση και συζήτηση κ.λ.π πληρώνεις εις όφελος του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου και από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο πληρώνονται και οι Δικαστές, τώρα τελευταία αποφάσισαν οι βουλευτές να αυξήσουν τον μισθό τους αυξήθηκε και ο μισθός των Δικαστών με αποτέλεσμα τα δικαστικά έξοδα να πάνε στα ύψη, το ξέρω εγώ πρόσφατα πλήρωσα και έπαθα σοκ.

----------


## papashark

Kαι εσύ από το Ελληνικό δημόσιο πληρώνεσαι, άρα και εσύ υποστηρίζεις την δημιουργεία και εφαρμογή άδικων νόμων, ώστε να προσφεύγουν οι πολίτες στα δικαστήρια, και να πέρνεις εσύ τον μισθό σου...

Αλλα γι' άλλα, του ποντικού η γύαλα  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Έχεις μπερδέψει τα αυγά με τα κουκιά.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Έχεις μπερδέψει τα αυγά με τα κουκιά.


Οτι πεις ....  ::

----------

